# Coeficiente de temperatura de Resistencia



## mendiola_loyola (Nov 24, 2010)

Estimados todos:

Me podrían decir si el coeficiente de temperatura de una resistencia de 1% con el valor 100 ppm/K equivale a 100 ppm/C ?
ppm= Partes por millón
K=Kelvin
C= Celcius.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 24, 2010)

Por supuesto que es equivalente ya que la escala en °C es identica a la escala en °K, solo que estan desplazadas en 273°

El cero en grados Kelven corresponde al cero absoluto de la materia (-273.15°C) y el cero en grados centigrados corresponde al punto de congelacion del agua (273.15 °K)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelvin


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Nov 24, 2010)

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda Cuate.

Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## fernandob (Jul 28, 2012)

me permito revivir a un muerto por que ya que estaba pasando a mi carpeta este tema, que jamas le preste atencion , y calculo que se aclarara un poco mas , y si me equivoco me lo corrigen :

100 PPM /C es el mayor error que tienen estas resistencias de 6 lineas.
100 por millon  = 1 cada 10 mil = 0,01 % 

en 10 grados de variacion una resistencia de 100K variara (si es +) a 100.1 ohms 

es asi ??? 

asi que "la mas berreta" tiene ese coeficiente de temperatura, que para las aplicaciones comunes es insignificante .

voy a ver si encuentro si ese coeficiente es aleatorio , o positivo o negativo ..

por lo poco que encontre en los metales la resistencia aumenta con la temperatura, y en el caso de el carbon es al revez.
resistencias de carbon , metal film ....anda a saber si son lo que el nombre dice, cuando las compras si sabes de que son o de que no ....... esto de el coeficiente de temperatura........calculo que si van a dibujar 6 bandas y hacerlas tan precisas estaran estandarizadas., tipo seran todas de metal film y seran entonces con coeficiente negativo .......sera asi ???


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 29, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> 100 PPM /C es el mayor error que tienen estas resistencias de 6 lineas.
> 100 por millon  = 1 cada 10 mil = 0,01 %
> 
> es asi ???



Efectivamente asi es.... de echo he visto resistencias de "Ultraprecision" que llegan a los 20 o 10ppm, no recuerdo... 



fernandob dijo:


> asi que "la mas berreta" tiene ese coeficiente de temperatura, que para las aplicaciones comunes es insignificante .
> 
> voy a ver si encuentro si ese coeficiente es aleatorio , o positivo o negativo ..
> 
> ...



Esto no lo entendi...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 29, 2012)

dice que varia 100 PPM .
pues supongamos que la temperatura aumenta :
la rsistencia varia  100 PPM hacia arriba o hacia abajo ?? 

se comporta como PTC o como NTC  ?? 

esa es mi duda que no encontre respuesta, .
solo que si es un metal puro es + (PTC) 
y en materiales como el carbon es -  (NTC)

IMAGINO  por lo que lei  que las tecnologias de presicion son de metal, u oxidos depositados y esas yerbas , lo cual me hace pensar que las resistencias de 6 bandas se hacen solo de ese material , no de "carbon".
pero no estoy seguro.
metal >> coeficiente positivo.
 pero  ¿¿?¿ oxidos de metal ?? es igual ?? el coefeiciente de temp . ?? o sea positivo ?? 



Chico3001 dijo:


> Efectivamente asi es.... de echo he visto resistencias de "Ultraprecision" que llegan a los 20 o 10ppm, no recuerdo...
> 
> Esto no lo entendi...


encima lei que solo las de 1% de tolerancia llevan eso de los PPM


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 29, 2012)

ah ya... eso depende del tipo de material y de la fabricacion... en algunos casos disminuye y en otros aumenta...  

Me parece que en el caso de las resistencias de metal la resistencia baja con el incremento de temperatura... pero lo mejor es irse a las hojas de especificacion, incluso en los sitios de fabricantes tambien tienen analisis tecnicos que revisan todo ese tipo de problemas..


----------



## fernandob (Jul 29, 2012)

ha la pucha...........lo que lei , que era generico habla de que los metales es al revez de como decis:
si sube la temperatura la resistencia tambien sube .
eso lo ves por ejemplo en un cable electrico o en una lamparita.


ademas.........si vos te encontras con una resistencia , das gracias si ves el codigo de clores, .. pero de donde sacas al datasheet ??  fabricante o algo ?? 
me da la impresion de que , como no ponen mas datos esto de el sentido de la variacion deberia ser universal y depende de el material como decimos .
y NO CREO  que haya muchas opciones en lo que respecta al material, hacer resistores de presicion en tolerancia y en variacion respecto de la temperatura , seguro que debe ser muy estrecha las opciones de como se fabrican.

el tema es tener claro eso.
aunque ...es anecdotico, yo ya que estaba pasando esta info me dio curiosidad, peroen mi vida use.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sip... todos los fabricantes publican documentos tecnicos de ese tipo de experimentos... solo que estan en ingles... 

http://www.koaspeer.com/products/resistors/
http://www.vishay.com/resistors-linear/
http://www.vishay.com/docs/49873/49873.pdf
http://www.vishay.com/docs/28771/basics.pdf
http://www.vishay.com/docs/20000/geninfo.pdf
http://www.vishay.com/docs/28809/driftcalculation.pdf


----------

